# Missing Chip & Temporal AA



## enxian (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi i have an ati 9800PRO i have this problem when i see the card on the status of Ati tool or other software tells me that i have an R350 chip and i buy artic cooler and put it when i quit the paste i see an R360 chip    that is greaaaat but i cant find a way to software is right. other problem this card can be modded to XT bios?

a problem comes what is the Temporal AA and where i find it. to disable for OC. atitool tells me disable the AA  .

thanks dudes!


----------



## Halki (Jan 12, 2005)

if you have the DNA drivers, run the ati tray tools and disable it in tweaks>temporal AA. it sucks anyway, can't see any difference. dunno what 2 do if you have original drivers...


----------



## enxian (Jan 12, 2005)

but whats wrong with the chip information? i fix the temporal thanks.

and i try to overclock but dont go up 400/360  

i have aluminium ramsinks in all memorys


----------



## Halki (Jan 12, 2005)

n the defaults are..? try to check out the gpu section


----------



## Halki (Jan 12, 2005)

looked there... well it ain't no success  the ramsinks don't help a bit, i've read it on few OC sites


----------



## enxian (Jan 12, 2005)

any pro help with the wrong chip information?


----------



## Halki (Jan 12, 2005)

hehe  sorry for yr time dude 
ok but one question - those HS's are attached by a glue or somthing else?
try to flash another bios or edit that one of yours to show the correct chip - don't know if that'll help. period


----------



## enxian (Jan 13, 2005)

hey thanks for the reply i really apreciate. sorry for my english. i dont want to flash my bios i think i ruin my card.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2005)

The reason it identifies the chip as an R350 is because the cards BIOS tells it too. I too have a 9800Pro with an R360 core but the Bios says its a R350 I have since used a 9800XT BIOS set to PRO speeds(Heat issues) and now it shows up as an R360(which IS an XT core) Also not I have NOT pulled of my heatsink to confirm this but my Bios is an R360 Bios so I KNOW its an R360(oh and its a Sapphire  )


----------

